# Sony DE597



## mustang65 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've got a Sony DE597 ,I know its low end, but I'm having trouble getting the volume I want from the rear speakers. I've followed every direction in the book and it still seems like its not enough. Any ideas on some new speakers for the rear maybe, or maybe an amp.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Neo, Welcome to the Shack.

In the user menu there should be speaker level adjustment. Do you have that high enough?
What speakers are you using for your rears?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

What speakers are you using?


----------

